# Hey Fishpro.....



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

We need to hook up sometime soon and chase those crappies up in the marinas. I want to hit that one we tried last season. It HAS to hold some pigs in there


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, you are right Shawn, it does have some nice fish, but the jerks who work there ran me out last week  ! I don`t know why they have to be like that in the off season, I`m sure they have their reasons, but it sucks!! I need to get a boat, then I could hit any marina I wanted to. Maybe we could hit East Harbors marina this weekend, theres crappies in there too.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Just was checking out this site... and I must say it is impressive... browsing the forums I saw these posts on Crappies and wanted to say, yes, they are finally in up here (in and around Lake Erie). Get out if you can some good fish to be caught! Got this one yesterday, first FOH of the year...


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Crappie my man!


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Great looking Crappie there. Those types make your mouth water.
JimG


----------

